# Computer screen has random flickering pixels-- help?



## markbglm (Sep 4, 2010)

Not sure if this is a video card problem...

Here are screenshots of what I'm talking about:


















As you can see there are random pixels that flicker on the screen ALL THE TIME. Meaning it doesn't just happen when I'm watching video or something like that. It starts as soon as the computer turns on. And the problem seems to be getting progressively worse.

-- I have a Sony Vaio laptop
-- It is 2 years old
-- OS: Vista Home Premium
-- 3 gig of RAM
-- The problem just started 1 week ago

Thus far I have tried:

-- Doing virus scans (none found)
-- Turning computer on and off

Those things did not work.

1. Can you tell me how to fix this?
2. Can you at least tell me what's wrong with it so I can tell a Tech to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## miagale (Aug 16, 2010)

Check the monitor VGA cables are not lose both ends.
Then try updating your video display drivers.
It may not be the monitor it could be a problem with the video card if the above does not help.
Try the monitor on a friends PC.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

miagale said:


> Check the monitor VGA cables are not lose both ends.
> Then try updating your video display drivers.
> It may not be the monitor it could be a problem with the video card if the above does not help.
> Try the monitor on a friends PC.


Slight problem with that response .......



markbglm said:


> *-- I have a Sony Vaio laptop*




To the OP, this is likely to be one of two things

1) The LCD dieing
2) Possible hardware problem with the graphics card, I would suspect this one more.

- You say the problem happens all the time, do you get it on the boot screens before you get to Windows?
- Can you attach an external monitor to the laptop and see if the problem occurs there? If it does its your Graphics card, if it doesn't it's your LCD.

If the graphics card is on its way out you might be buggered, they normally can't be replaced (not easily / cheaply anyway) and it may be more cost efficient to get a whole new laptop.


----------



## markbglm (Sep 4, 2010)

> - You say the problem happens all the time, do you get it on the boot screens before you get to Windows?


It's hard to tell for sure (because the backgrounds are solid colors) but...

It seems that the flickering does NOT occur on the Boot Up screens, or the Windows login screen. The flickering seems to begin immediately as soon as Windows has opened and taken me to the Desktop. After that, it's all flickering, all the time specially when I am browsing the internet or watching video (whether YouTube or video from my computer).

I know it's not a lot to go on, but any further advice would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

No problem, any info is better than no info.

If it definately doesn't happen during boot, only when you get into Windows, that would more likely indicate a driver problem rather than hardware, or it could be temperature related and the graphics card shows faults when it warms up.

Have you done any driver updates since you got the machine, if so where did you get them from?

To get an idea of temperatures download and install HWMonitor. When it is installed run it and see what temperatures are being shown (Min, Max and current) then either post a screenshot or just the temps on here (current and max), then run some programs and see if the temps increase, also look to see if the problem gets worse as it works harder / heats up.


----------

